# Home home on the range ( cooking style)



## pdswife (Mar 29, 2005)

O we have a home
Where the white-tail deer roam
And the porcupines do as they please.
Where the wretched raccoon
By the light of the moon
Eats the peppers, tomatoes and peas.

The lettuce is gone,
But the rabbits stay on,
For they live in this Eden sublime.
Where 'til the snow flies
They are up to their eyes
In parsley, in sage and in thyme.

The birds come to feast -
We don't mind in the least -
We'd cheerfully buy what they need.
But the squirrels so cute
And so agile to boot
Won't leave us a spoonful of seed.

Home, home by the range,
Where there's nought from the garden to boil.
The harvest's all gone
But the wildlife lives on,
And we've nothing to show for our toil.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like the average gardener's lament.

I got so ticked off at a lettuce eating rabbit, I tried to shoot it with a bb gun at 15 paces!  Unfortunately, my eyesight has gotten so bad, that though I shot 3 or 4 times, I could not even scare the sucker!

And I gave that daggone bb gun to the next kid who admired it!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL!  

We let the cat deal with the rabbits...
the BB gun deal with the racoons
and let the deer eat what ever they want.  We even
planted apple trees just so the deer would come and get
them.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow.... time for one of those electric fences. Turn the power up enough and you might have some meat with your vegies!


----------

